

$7.1 Billion Fraud - Could Be The Largest Trading Fraud Ever - kirubakaran
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/25/business/worldbusiness/25bank-web.html?hp

======
jakewolf
Never trust a trader who only has 4 friends on facebook.

~~~
kirubakaran
It might also help to be wary of those 4 friends.

------
anaphoric
Boy he really screwed the pooch on that one. LOL!

He was described as "a fragile individual, with no particular genius who was
facing family problems." That describes the majority of people I know! Somehow
though he weaseled his way into the center of operations.

The big question is was it incompetence (i.e. doubling down to cover earlier
losses) or was it sabotage. The press says it was not for personal gain. He
made a salary under 150K USD.

------
simianstyle
Anybody ever read "Ugly Americans" by Ben Mezrich? This reminds me of that.
(BTW - he was the guy that wrote "Bringing Down the House")

------
Ztrain
White Collar Crime exposed by an insider:
[http://smartstartup.typepad.com/my_weblog/2008/01/business-b...](http://smartstartup.typepad.com/my_weblog/2008/01/business-
books.html)

